# Pompano rig weight and hook question.



## pcolafisherman

I amgoing to fish for pomps this weekend at navarre beach and i am not really sure what size pyrimid sinker i should use or even what type of hooks. Or should i use the walmart rigs or maybe make my own. Thank you for reading.


----------



## biggamefishr

first off weight depends on waves, current, etc. you want just enough weight to keep your rig from washing up on the beach. some days it might be 2oz others it might be 6-8oz.



the rigs are quite simple to make, they're also pretty cheap...so either way is fine. grab a few at your local tackle shop and then just copy the design and make a few yourself


----------



## JoeZ

> *biggamefishr (2/17/2009)your local tackle shop*


Key words there.


----------



## pcolafisherman

Thanks Josh


----------



## biggamefishr

I wish i could help more but I'm not at home where all my gear is so i don't want to give you the wrong hook sizes or anything. but a couple feet of 15-20lb flouro, a swivel at the top, two dropper loops, and then a snap swivel at the bottom to attach your pyramid sinker. so its pretty simple. I also use the small wire circle hooks, but i can't remember brand or size.


----------



## Travis Gill

Mutu Light circle hooks are the best IMO either a 1 or 2


----------



## Redfish

> *pcolafisherman (2/17/2009)*I amgoing to fish for pomps this weekend at Navarre beach and i am not really sure what size pyramid sinker i should use or even what type of hooks. Or should i use the walmart rigs or maybe make my own. Thank you for reading.


 All who have replied have given good advise If you want stop by HHT in Navarre and I can give you a few pointer's or stop by Hot Spots or GBB&T they can help you out also!!


----------



## pierrat23

2/0 circle hooks are a good size and 15-20lb leader to make the rigs


----------



## -- Saints Domination --

I used the pre-made ones in the little bins at GBBT for the longest time but eventually copyed them and started making my own. Usually if the surf isnt too big a 2 to 4 ounce is fine with double drop circle hooks, like others said just pick up a pre made from your LOCAL tackle shop and see how to make it from that if you want.


----------



## whitetailwarrior

i love useing a bass rod for pompano fishing the light line does not do as bad with heavy currents and waves so u can go with a 2 oz. unless it just gets to bad and the fight is awsome goodluck


----------



## FishnGator

2/0 stainless circle hooks, 3-4 oz sinkers but I prefer Sputnik sinkers. 3-4 oz is all you will ever need. They work much better, more holding power. Buy a couple of premade rigs and copy them, just don't put those yellow floats on the ones you make. Use different color beads until you find which ones work on a given day. Hope that helps.



Chris


----------



## Hookitup

Does anyone have a picture of a Pomp rig? I want to make some up before i come down there next month.

thanks


----------



## jaredtyler05




----------



## Hookitup

Appreciate it!!!


----------

